# 12"+ wolf fish... dinner time



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

utterly stunning wolf fish. thanks for posting


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What size tank is he in. Cool feeding vid


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a 50g breeder.. 48x18x13.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Bad ass wolf fish bro you got me thinking about getting one


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.. he's a beast for sure.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wow really cool


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow that guy is friggin fast.







Great looking wolf you have there!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice wolf, the more I see them the more I am starting to want one


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. Can't wait till it's up around the 16"+ mark


----------

